# Tudor home trim board



## citygirl612 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm replacing the brown tudor boards on my home. I understand that many are using a pvc product but it does not seem to come in the brown color. It has to be painted brown. Do you know of one that comes in brown?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum,*

AZEK* the most common maker of PVC trim now has two new colors:
'Kona' is chocolate brown
'Fawn' is a deep tan

http://www.azek.com/azek-news-page-...wo-rich,-earthy-colors-of-kona-and-fawn..html

.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It might come in a brown, but does it come in the shade of brown you want. I'd get the thickness board you want, paint it and then install it on the house. Touch up as needed in place.
Ron


----------



## MPS11756 (Feb 15, 2012)

*PVC Trim*

From a 30 year veteran of Tudor style homes - 
My Advice : 

Azek , Versatex , Kleer PVC Trim boards ONLY comes in White .
DO NOT paint it dark Brown. Paint must have an LRV ( light reflective value) of 55 + - Other wise it will turn into mush on the wall in the summer sun. ANd there is NO warranty on the board when Painted dark colors .. 

Options : Windsor One Preprime Borate protected Trim Boards ( ONly the borate ) Installed over a rain screen like Benjamin Obdyke Homeslicker . AND completely painted all sides after your fit the board . 

Pressure treated #1 Trim Boards - Not easy to find . typically common in the southern states like coastal South Carolina . Boards must be Dry - around 12% or so for most of the country , But depending on where you live . 
If you use Common #2 pressure treated it will shrink too much after the install , & won't hold paint. 

RON - THe color you are referring to is a deck board color, not a trim board and not suitable for that application .. 


Mike


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Vist some real siding supply stores, not a box store on this one.
There's several companys making brown composit trim.
As a last resort use Hardee trim. I hate the stuff becauses it's so fragile until it's installed but it holds paint great.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Azek *does *come in colors, but as Ron suggested, it may not come in the right color.

Azek *should'nt* be painted a dark color as MPS pointed out.

Finger joined Windsor one would not be my first choice. I've replaced way too much of it in exterior applications.

Look at a real lumberyard and see if you can get western red cedar. Light weight and easy to work with. Usually has a finish side and a rough side. Prime and paint all 6 sides before installation.


----------



## MPS11756 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Azek colors ?*

Azek PVC TRIM comes in White or White Unless you paint it. 
Azek Decking comes in colors, but is not suitable for a wall application. 
AZEK is a brand Name- so perhaps you are referring to something else made of plastic ? 

If you are referring to other composites ,there are other colors , But pure cellular PVC color would be too expensive and the color would be difficult to keep consistent. SO as of now , white is still the only choice in pure cellular PVC .... 

Vintage Tudor homes ( not modern recreations) Have sculpted boards , 
Curved or Straight and are moderately to highly distressed . Therefore , composites like MDO, Flyash , or Cement boards won't work. THe boards need to be fitted than distressed prior to installation. Once fitted thy can be painted on ALL sides for maximum longevity. Cedar boards are a little too soft to duplicate the distressing , but they can work well if you not that concerned with restoration. 

12 penny - the NEW Windsor boards have a borate treatment - 30 year warranty if you prime & seal .. I've been using the new ones with good results. I agree , the older untreated stuff , fell apart in 10 years if not properly installed.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

miratec is a good product for this

http://www.miratectrim.com/


this i haven't used yet but ive heard good things

http://www.bodyguardwood.com/


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Mps...just finished a Hardi install and I think I got my Azeks and my Hardi mixed up. You're right...Azek comes in white, Hardi trim comes in colors.

I'll look at the borate treated stuff next opportunity.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I prefer the cedar myself. A good latex tinted stain will last on the rough sawn side for a long long time.


----------

